# Pup has a large lump after Rabies vaccination



## (Jimmy) (May 5, 2015)

So, the pup had a rabies vaccination on the 26th of June. Today is July 7th. I happened to look down at him yesterday and noticed a lump protruding from his hip at the site where the vaccination was administered. So, this really annoys me. The reason for that, and I'll be open here, is that I am _not_ pro-vaccination for dogs. Now, I have to do this by law and I'll certainly go to the vet and make sure that the instance is recorded in his file and is also reported to the manufacturer of the vaccine so that I may later consider a rabies vaccination exemption form. 

I hear and read so many people say that this is a normal reaction but he had the shot close to two weeks ago. The fact that I'm just noticing it by sight and feel, to me, means that it is growing. 

So, I'm just wondering what the common thoughts are with regard to this scenario among owners. I'm not looking to create an anti-vaccination discussion or anything. I'm just really peeved about it, though, given my view on the practice itself. Any thoughts on it are appreciated. 

He is growing, though. So, that's good. I switched to a raw diet and all is well there.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Jimmy,
I'm so sorry you are going through this. I've been there too.

Here is some info for reporting the reaction.
 *
Report adverse reactions (side effects) of vaccines here: 
* 
 This is a new page from the AVMA: http://www.avma.org/animal_health/reporting_adverse_events.asp  On-line reporting form: https://web01.aphis.usda.gov/CVB/adverseeventreport.nsf/Adverse Event Report Form?OpenForm You'll need to get a lot of the information from your vet.* Do not expect your vet to make the report. Under-reporting is commonplace.*
More reporting information and options: http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/vet_biologics/vb_adverse_event.shtml
The FDA admits that vaccines are not tested for safety except by vaccine manufacturing companies. Reporting agencies report that vets do not reliably report adverse reactions. (The FDA's estimate for all medical communities is 1%.) The FDA relies on the public to report problems  once the drug or biologic is released into the public.

*Call the vaccine manufacturer. *Get the vaccine brand, serial number and lot number from the vet who administered the vaccine to report to the manufacturer (who in turn is legally required to report the reaction to the USDA). Ask your vet to report the reaction but don’t expect that he or she will. The 2006 American Hospital Association Canine Vaccine Task Force Report pleads with vets, page after page, to report reactions — because they seldom do. Vets either don’t link the health or behavior problem to the vaccine … or they can’t be bothered. Thus, reactions go unrecognized and reported, and dangerous vaccines stay on the market.

*Report the Reaction to the USDA *Go to the USDA animal vaccine reaction reporting page to view information on reporting adverse events. The reporting form can be accessed from that page and submitted electronically, or it can be mailed or faxed to the Center for Veterinary Biologics. Or call the CVB at (800) 752-6255.

Tons of info from: Your Dog's Vaccine Reaction: | Truth4Dogs 

Dr. Jean Dodds on adverse reactions: Adverse Reactions to Vaccine: Treatment and Management | Truth4Dogs 

Another info site: Vaccinosis: Health Hazard of Routine Vaccination

If you'd like the names of "Holistic" vets in your state, feel free to PM me.

Moms


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about that reaction. 

Please watch your dog very very carefully as more reactions can crop up over time. Some of them are immediate (as you are seeing) and others can crop up well after 3-6 months. 

Good luck,


----------



## (Jimmy) (May 5, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Jimmy,
> I'm so sorry you are going through this. I've been there too.
> 
> Here is some info for reporting the reaction.
> ...


 Actually, I was just looking for Holistic vets in my state last week. Seems like they are a rare thing here. 

I just called the vet. And, so, I got nice and peeved when the receptionist just sent me to a voicemail box. Gosh, I was fuming. Anyhow I called back and asked to speak to the vet this time and they basically said that they would add the phenomenon to the pup's file but they didn't want to report it to the manufacturer until after an exam in two weeks. and even then it would be at their discretion. I assume that it will basically be just another lecture on why I shouldn't complain about vaccine issues that arise after my dog gets them. Apparently, there is a part time vet there who works full time for the vaccine industry. I had that one upon the pup's initial vet visit. And, so, that visit essentially equated to me hearing a lecture on why I should vaccinate after a very minimal exam. Oh, and, btw, here is the food that we sell that we recommend that you feed to your dog and only use this flea and tick medicine that we sell right here. 

Thanks for those links, though. They didn't actually work, meaning that they didn't display a page upon clicking them, but, I was able to find those sources to the AVMA and USDA. 

I may just not go to the vet visit in two weeks like they said, though. I want to find a new vet anyhow. I used to really like this vet, though. I took my last dog there for ten years. Now they just seem like a glorified pop-up ad for third party business interests. All new people and everything.

So, I'll shoot you a pm if you have a good source file for Holistic vets in my area.

Thank You.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry! Those are from my old files. They possibly have new sites. 

If you would be interested in giving a Homeopathic Remedy to help with this lump that has developed, I would be happy to help.
There are several that are indicated for vaccine reactions.

Also, you may want to consider "detoxing" your dog with an herbal to cleanse the liver and blood from the toxins of vaccinations. This is an excellent one: Herbal Hepaclenz by Professional Formulas: https://www.pureformulas.com/herbal-hepaclenz-90-capsules-by-professional-formulas.html 

Moms


----------



## (Jimmy) (May 5, 2015)

Kyleigh said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that reaction.
> 
> Please watch your dog very very carefully as more reactions can crop up over time. Some of them are immediate (as you are seeing) and others can crop up well after 3-6 months.
> 
> Good luck,


 Yep. Thanks. I'm going to be on top of it, for sure. The one that he has now is a little larger than an olive. And, again, he got the vacccine on the 26th of June. Its like the thing just popped up all of a sudden. Cripes, I feel the pup up and down almost every day and never felt it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

(Jimmy) said:


> So, the pup had a rabies vaccination on the 26th of June. Today is July 7th. I happened to look down at him yesterday and noticed a lump protruding from his hip at the site where the vaccination was administered. So, this really annoys me. The reason for that, and I'll be open here, is that I am _not_ pro-vaccination for dogs. Now, I have to do this by law and I'll certainly go to the vet and make sure that the instance is recorded in his file and is also reported to the manufacturer of the vaccine so that I may later consider a rabies vaccination exemption form.
> 
> I hear and read so many people say that this is a normal reaction but he had the shot close to two weeks ago. The fact that I'm just noticing it by sight and feel, to me, means that it is growing.
> 
> ...


Have you taken him to the vet to confirm this lump is indeed at the site of the injection and caused by the injection? If not, then you are guessing. It may in fact be the cause but there could be a 1000 other causes as well.

I'm all for minimal vaccination and titers, it's what I do with my dogs, but Rabies is 100% fatal. I'm not sure why you are peeved. It seems silly to waste that kind of energy on this. Call your vet, discuss the lump. If it is indeed caused by the injection then I would still take the temporary lump over a dead dog and my family having to be vaccinated for rabies any day.


----------



## (Jimmy) (May 5, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Have you taken him to the vet to confirm this lump is indeed at the site of the injection and caused by the injection? If not, then you are guessing. It may in fact be the cause but there could be a 1000 other causes as well.
> 
> I'm all for minimal vaccination and titers, it's what I do with my dogs, but Rabies is 100% fatal. I'm not sure why you are peeved. It seems silly to waste that kind of energy on this. Call your vet, discuss the lump. If it is indeed caused by the injection then I would still take the temporary lump over a dead dog and my family having to be vaccinated for rabies any day.


Yeah, he doesn't run loose in the woods. And any outdoor training is under strict , enclosed, and controlled supervision. The only way he will ever become in jeopardy of contracting rabies is if I put him into that position. Which I won't. 

But, yes, it is exactly where he received the vaccine. I was very observant. I always am with such things.

Seems like you're fear mongering here. Which is okay. Lots of people act on fear. I understand.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What? :rofl: So you want input only as long as it's sympathy for your cause? Ok. I'm fear mongering but you are the one that only allows "outdoor training is under strict , enclosed, and controlled supervision" and screaming this was caused by the vaccine.

Anywho, you are incorrect. You can not control wildlife coming into your home in the form of bats or into your yard like a raccoon or a fox.

And you have no idea if the lump is caused by the shot. You are guessing because you have not had it examined. It could be anything.

Do your dog a favor, stop being peeved and childish, and take him to the vet to be examined. And let him be a dog. Geesh...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If its a lump from the vaccine it will go away. Find out what manufacturer put the vaccine out. Most of the time its what they use to preserve the vaccines that causes many issues. Some manufacturers are cheap and try to save money and there vaccines cause more reactions and issues.


----------



## (Jimmy) (May 5, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> ...and screaming this was caused by the vaccine.


 I'm not screaming anything. Please consider your addressing your etiquette
. You seem like one of those online punks or bullies. Have a nice day.


----------



## (Jimmy) (May 5, 2015)

Jenny720 said:


> If its a lump from the vaccine it will go away. Find out what manufacturer put the vaccine out. Most of the time its what they use to preserve the vaccines that causes many issues. Some manufacturers are cheap and try to save money and there vaccines cause more reactions and issues.


Right. That's what I was leaning toward. As I mentioned, I did call the vet to discuss that specific possibility and to ask for the brand of vaccine. They wouldn't discuss it, though. In fact, I never got passed the receptionist. They don't even type the manufacturer, lot number or anything of the product on the bill. So, I don't know. Is kind of like pulling teeth. I get the same impression that I got from the rude poster here who defaulted to saying that I'm attacking the vet or the vaccine itself. They get so defensive automatically and kinf seem to make those of us who question a little more out to be the bad guys or something. It's interesting. How dare you ask us questions like that. Heh.

I'm likely just going to switch vets and keep an eye on it in the mean time. Absolutely will go with a Holistic vet.

Thanks.


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry, but Jax08 had a very valid point. You are going based on what you THINK it is and are refusing any other possible issue. If it's been that long since the vaccine, it could very well be a different issue all together, and with you insisting it's the vax with no vet proof to back that up, you could be putting your pup in danger. 

It could be a growth or cancer totally unrelated to the vaccine, it could be an insect bite of some type, it could be anything. But since you're being short sighted and only accepting the possibility that it's from the vax, you're making your pup wait to be seen. 

Just trying to be the voice of reason here, and hopefully you will get your pup in to been seen sooner rather than later for the pups health.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It wouldnt hurt to get him looked at by your vet before you rush to conclusions i believe the other poster was saying. You may get more information about the vaccine if you bring in your pup and have the vet check out the lump. Its also important its in your pups record.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

My min pin has a bad reaction to rabies. So my vet gives her a shot for swelling and a liquid med to give her for three days after that. She does just fine. My min pin catches moles and mice. I would not want her unprotected from rabies.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I agree that the pup should be seen by the vet well prior to the next schedule puppy exam. 

If in fact your puppy is having a reaction to the rabies vaccine,it needs to be seen by a vet so it can be properly treated and reported to the vaccine manufacturer. You should have received a Rabies certificate and tag. The manufacturer and serial number must be on it by law. 

There is no way to know what caused the bump without having it examined. In my experience, most localized vaccine reactions happen within a day or two of the vaccine. Not 10 days later. So while its possible, I would be more concerned with it being an abscess from the injection site and an opportunistic bacteria than a local vaccine site reaction. Especially if you see it's getting larger. But again, it needs to be examined. 

As for the vaccine. I am going to be honest. The government would not care at all about your dog getting Rabies if it wasn't a very deadly human disease as well. They don't care or regulate any other vaccine, because none of the others have the serious consequences to humans that Rabies does. If Rabies was not zoonotic, if people could not contract it, there would be zero laws about vaccinating our animals. 

So the fact that you are super careful with what your dog comes in contact with is a moot point. It does not matter. The government won't care one iota if your dog ever bites or scratches someone and his vaccine status is in question. In some jurisdiction in the US dogs can be euthanized and tested if they bite someone and they are not current on Rabies. It won't matter if you swear on your first born son that he has never been in contact with a wild animal. It just won't. So while I get that you are not fond of the vaccine, it is necessary for the safety of your pet. 

You mentioned looking into a waiver in the future. And I guess that a possibility as well. But you need a signed statement from a veterinarian(at least in my state) stating that the vaccine poses a life threatening risk to the dog. And if you cant get proof of the reaction, then you won't get that letter. And to be honest, a bump after the vaccine won't get you one either. But either way, the reaction must be seen by a vet.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

My boy had a near baseball sized lump after receiving his rabies and a couple other vaccines but it arose within 24 hours and was gone within 48. The vet warned me of the possibility of a little swelling when we decided to go this route with the timing so future vacc's could be more spread out. 

Even so, I called about it because it was a large lump! 

After 10 days, I am with the others here who suspect the lump is not vaccine related. I am not a GSD expert, but they are prone to sebacious (SP!) cysts which come up out of nowhere and can be about the size you're describing. They're no big deal at all and nothing to worry about unless they become infected in which case topical antibiotic will probably cure. A vet visit will reveal all. My guess is the lump has nothing whatsoever to do with the rabies vaccine.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My pup also had a huge hard lump after rabies vaccines. It showed up a week after the vaccine. Lump was there for three weeks then went away. It was a reaction to rabies vaccine. Every dogs immune system reacts different. Our chihuahua had no lump but his body was so sore you had to becareful how you touched him for a week. Im going to make sure he doesnt get that brand of vaccine again. They dont need to have a reaction like that. I do agree that going to a vet is wise as no lump should go unchecked and only a vet upon examination can tell you what is going on. If it was the vaccine a plan can be made for next time( possibly different vaccine manufacturer)


----------



## Risajenko (Apr 8, 2020)

(Jimmy) said:


> So, the pup had a rabies vaccination on the 26th of June. Today is July 7th. I happened to look down at him yesterday and noticed a lump protruding from his hip at the site where the vaccination was administered. So, this really annoys me. The reason for that, and I'll be open here, is that I am _not_ pro-vaccination for dogs. Now, I have to do this by law and I'll certainly go to the vet and make sure that the instance is recorded in his file and is also reported to the manufacturer of the vaccine so that I may later consider a rabies vaccination exemption form.
> 
> I hear and read so many people say that this is a normal reaction but he had the shot close to two weeks ago. The fact that I'm just noticing it by sight and feel, to me, means that it is growing.
> 
> ...


Omg, I think this has happened to my dog! He has a bump on his hind leg. 2 weeks ago he was given rabies shot.


(Jimmy) said:


> So, the pup had a rabies vaccination on the 26th of June. Today is July 7th. I happened to look down at him yesterday and noticed a lump protruding from his hip at the site where the vaccination was administered. So, this really annoys me. The reason for that, and I'll be open here, is that I am _not_ pro-vaccination for dogs. Now, I have to do this by law and I'll certainly go to the vet and make sure that the instance is recorded in his file and is also reported to the manufacturer of the vaccine so that I may later consider a rabies vaccination exemption form.
> 
> I hear and read so many people say that this is a normal reaction but he had the shot close to two weeks ago. The fact that I'm just noticing it by sight and feel, to me, means that it is growing.
> 
> ...


This just happened to my dog!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Risajenko said:


> Omg, I think this has happened to my dog! He has a bump on his hind leg. 2 weeks ago he was given rabies shot.
> 
> This just happened to my dog!


This thread is 5 years old and the OP is no longer active.


----------

